# NJ Paramedic Programs



## MrWednesday (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've been an EMT for a few months (paid and volunteer) and I really enjoy every aspect of it. I'm thinking about applying to a Paramedic Program in about a year once I have some more experience. Does anyone know which program I should look into? 

Thanks,
DCD


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2011)

find a sponsoring agency, and they will send you to the program they use.

there are only 4 or 5 paramedic programs statewide, and I've heard union county college runs the best one


----------



## jemt (Nov 10, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> find a sponsoring agency, and they will send you to the program they use.
> 
> there are only 4 or 5 paramedic programs statewide, and I've heard union county college runs the best one




Heard anything about Atlanticare's program? It's the closet one to me. I also heard medic schools want you to be a EMT for a certain amount of time before they accept you. Any knowledge on the requirements for acceptance?


----------



## Devilz311 (Nov 10, 2011)

From what I've heard, Atlanticare isn't having another class... You're better off going to Virtua's...


----------



## jemt (Nov 10, 2011)

Devilz311 said:


> From what I've heard, Atlanticare isn't having another class... You're better off going to Virtua's...



Wow thats interesting news. I'll probably head to PA for medic school in that case.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

jemt said:


> Wow thats interesting news. I'll probably head to PA for medic school in that case.



Not to put Pennsylvania down; however, PA rushes a lot of their medic programs and therefore the retention rate is low.


----------



## jemt (Nov 13, 2011)

Everett said:


> Not to put Pennsylvania down; however, PA rushes a lot of their medic programs and therefore the retention rate is low.



retention rate as in people graduating the class and passing nremt-p


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

jemt said:


> retention rate as in people graduating the class and passing nremt-p



I'm not saying PA medics are incompetent or incapable of performing, I'm just saying from what I've learned of medics who have gone through PA programs they aren't the best.

Source: 2 friends, 1 partner, and an aquaitance who started a PA program who left to enroll in a NJ program.


----------



## jemt (Nov 13, 2011)

Everett said:


> I'm not saying PA medics are incompetent or incapable of performing, I'm just saying from what I've learned of medics who have gone through PA programs they aren't the best.
> 
> Source: 2 friends, 1 partner, and an aquaitance who started a PA program who left to enroll in a NJ program.




Gotcha. I was actually considering going to a career academy for my medic, since Jefferson is too much.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

jemt said:


> Gotcha. I was actually considering going to a career academy for my medic, since Jefferson is too much.



Which one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jemt (Nov 13, 2011)

All-state. One of my coworkers went there and just finished up. He graduated with a associates degree.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

jemt said:


> All-state. One of my coworkers went there and just finished up. He graduated with a associates degree.



Is it ran through a college or hospital?


----------



## jemt (Nov 15, 2011)

Everett said:


> Is it ran through a college or hospital?



All state career academy. Its in Essington,PA.


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Nov 28, 2011)

> All-state. One of my coworkers went there and just finished up. He graduated with a associates degree.



An associates degree is nowadays equally important as the bachelor's degree. By doing an associate degree, people can work as health technicians. In every sector the technicians work under the technologists or in some assignments along with them also. 
As compared to technologists, technicians perform the laboratory works more closely. They do the tests themselves and handle the laboratory equipments. This is the reason they also get a lucrative salary. I found a site which mentioned about the salary of a medical lab technician http://www.medicallaboratorytechnician.net/the-average-salary-for-medical-lab-technicians which was almost equal to the salary of technologists. 
So I think doing an associate degree and entering into health care field is the best way. After completing the associate degree, there are short term courses available to become technologists.


----------

